# Squatting in Atlanta



## Roxsox (Apr 6, 2022)

Hey,
Anyone down to join forces and squat in Atlanta. Ive been doing this for awhile but the pandemic scared me into being a housie. I feel it's time to move on now and get back to my roots.


----------



## Barf (Apr 7, 2022)

Very cool! What part of the ATL are you thinking of squatting? That city will forever hold a special place in my heart. Its so easy to score some good H there. Though, it’sprobably all fent now. Anyway, I digress. Best of luck with whatever you do. Keep us updated.

~ Barf


----------

